# You Pay To Play



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Went out fishing last weekend and had two of my friends fishing with me. We had one limit of trout and 65 sand trout got back to the boat ramp at the dike pulled the boat out of the water and then was stopped by the game warden. He check all of our fish and one of the guys that was fishing with me put in the ice chest a 14.5 inch speck ,so you know the rest of the story I was wrote up for the under size trout. But get this,I called to see what the fine was going to be $225.00!!! for one fish. So the moral of this story is if your the owner of the boat measure all the fish because if no one admits to the fish you receive the citation as the boat owner!!! P.S these guys won't be fishin with me no more.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Bummer dude. He who cheats by .5" should have to give up .5" of his anatomy!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Just so I'm clear. Your "friend" stood there and watched you eat a ticket ?

That suqs.
Kelly


----------



## Dr. Aqua (Jun 7, 2005)

were the fish on ice? b/c once they are put on ice and have been dead for a while they usually shrink. so what was a legal fish right at 15" once you put it on ice it might have shrunk up. Shrinkage is usually .25"-.5", so your friends may not have owned up to it b/c they probably thought that everything that they caught was legal. You know what happens to you when you go in cold water, SHRINKAGE! same thing with fish.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

After that ticket I would now own $225 worth of my friend's fishing gear....


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

been there done that, to this day, 6 years later the guy that kept the short one doesn't understand why i won't take him fishing. everybody that gets in my boat the first time gets the speech. "gotta have all the lic. and we only keep legal"
geauxsafety,,don't relent and allow them in your boat. people like that need to be bank fisherman.


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

This is the 4th or 5th story I've heard on various web sites concerning shrinkage.

To me the purpose of the regulation is to not box any fish under the minimum, somehow getting a citation and fine for shrinkage seems a perversion of the intent of the law. 

Obviously TPWD knows that shrinkage occurs, does anyone know anybody at TPWD that could provide their views on what I consider a problem in law enforcement not a problem in law compliance


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Dr. Aqua said:


> were the fish on ice? b/c once they are put on ice and have been dead for a while they usually shrink. so what was a legal fish right at 15" once you put it on ice it might have shrunk up. Shrinkage is usually .25"-.5", so your friends may not have owned up to it b/c they probably thought that everything that they caught was legal. You know what happens to you when you go in cold water, SHRINKAGE! same thing with fish.


I wont even look twice at a trout that is anywhere near 15". It isnt worth it.
My mindset is 17" inches and I'm good to go.

I'd still have to give that guy $225 dollars worth of a arse whoopin'. LOL

Kelly


----------



## big shark (Jul 27, 2004)

*short fish*

That's the reason why all my fish are 15.5 to keep. I've checked some 15 inchers before and they do shrink.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

As the boat owner, all passengers are advised - check your fish carefully as any short fish found by the Game Warden are yours.

Charles


----------



## tlbullfrog (May 17, 2006)

Dr. Aqua said:


> were the fish on ice? b/c once they are put on ice and have been dead for a while they usually shrink. so what was a legal fish right at 15" once you put it on ice it might have shrunk up. Shrinkage is usually .25"-.5", so your friends may not have owned up to it b/c they probably thought that everything that they caught was legal. You know what happens to you when you go in cold water, SHRINKAGE! same thing with fish.


You know, I was talking to a local GW friend of mine and he said this isn't true, according to several wildlife bioligists he deals with. I had asked him just the other day about giving tickets for this and them accounting for "shrinkage". He gave me that answer.

Just letting you know what "the man" said. I say go at least 16".


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

That sucks, but if they would let the "shrinkage" law go then everyone woul keep 14.5" trout and just say they shrunk. Give em an inch and they will take a mile.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

It's hard to argue with those who believe they've seen the proof on their own measuring boards, but I agree with the GW. I think if a fish did shrink, it would be a matter of girth, as there is skeleton NEARLY from the end of the fish's snout to it's tail. I think tales of shrinkage are related to "making them fit". Could be wrong, though.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

"if in doubt, throw them back" is the best policy.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Nothing goes in the box unless it as at least 1" over the size limit....I don't want to learn that lesson the hard way One thing for sure those "friends" wouldn't be fishing in my boat anymore either.


----------



## Doubless (Aug 22, 2005)

I hate to hear this happen to anyone, but I am another believer in not keeping anything that is borderline. If a speck isn't a good 16" or better, he goes back. Same with flatties and reds. It just ain't worth it...

And I will also say this: I have seen a lot of small specks that had very few spots on them, sometimes only on the dorsal fin or the tail. Have also seen specks and sand trout "running together". If you got into a good school of sand trout and the speck was caught with them, if it only had a few spots, it could have honestly been missed. Wouldn't have been enough to eliminate the fine, but it could have been an honest mistake...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Your buddy must have been real hungry..........
I stick to 17, and up to 25. Then no mistakes.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*"Short" fish*

I've had a few "greenies" get in my boat and want me to measure their fish for them. My comment is "if you say it's a keeper, it is". But I remind them if we get checked and any are under length, they'd better get ready to "pay the piper" because I don't keep anything close to 15".

I ain't hungry enough (yet) to keep anything close or undersized. Gotta freezer full of "keepers".


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm all in favor of enforcing the laws, despise people who are breaking them or cheating the system, and agree with everyone here who only slide definitive keepers on the stringer, but it also seems like you got an arse of a game warden. Most GWs are after the real cheats, not people who make an honest mistake. I think 14.5" would have warranted a warning and butt chewing, not a fine. (Certainly not when you landed as many fish as you did) Most GWs are understanding.

By the way, I'm not sure whether shrinkage really does occur or not. However, I've been in the boat (my buddy's boat, not mine) around Aransas when we were stopped by a game warden with a fish that was 1/4" short (again, my buddy's fish, not mine). My buddy told the game warden that he honestly thought it was a keeper and had he thought it wasn't he would have released it. I believe'd him, and so did the game warden. The warden said, "Well, they're known to shrink a little in the cooler. You boys be good and follow the law." Let us off, no written warning or citation. And you know what? My buddy measured every fish 2-3 times the rest of that trip (and might still do so).

But as for your buddy? It was his mistake, not yours, Any friend worth having would pony up the money for the fine, regardless of whether it was an honest mistake or intentional.


----------



## truett (Jan 13, 2006)

225 divided by 2= 112.50! Tell your friends that they need to give you 112.50 each, if they want to fish with you again....Get the money and lose their number!!!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I won't keep a trout under 16 inches.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I threw one back this morning that was just over 15 because I knew it would shrink. We pack the cooler with ice. Trout must stay Ice cold for me. I'm sure most of you agree.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

I don't believe in the shrinkage mumbo jumbo. Can anyone provide any solid evidence that it occurs ? I think not.


Maybe we should re heat the fish before the warden measure them. And if you catch a real short one, just wrap it in foil and leave it in the sun so it will grow !!


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*I'll tell you what I will do...*

I am headed for Mansfield in the morning for 3 days of fishing.
After a wade we always measure the fish before they go into the ice chest. I will measure and mark them before and after and let you know what I find. No BS, I will make a note of how long they are iced down. I will pinch the tails before and after and try to keep the fish as straight as possible during both measurements. I won't be warming them up to measure them again, but, I'll do as many as possible without making everyone mad at the cleaning table. Look for a report sometime on Monday...

Stelvis


----------



## Joe Fisherman (Aug 17, 2005)

*Measurement of Fish*

I think the problem comes from trying to measure fish on the coolers. Those measurements are not accurate. After a while in the sun and heat, those cooler lids tend to warp and do not give an accurate measurement. If you spend a little money on the kind that the game wardens use, you should be in good shape.

I also think that the fish on ice shrinkage is a fact. Do not keep any fish that isn't at least 1/2 inch longer than the limit for that type fish.

Joe


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

good luck steve I look forward to your "findings". We were down there a few weeks ago and had a good time despite the horrible weather.


----------



## Fishspanker (Feb 8, 2005)

Tell the game warden he was warm when you caught him do you mind if we warm him back up. Stick him in the water.....Opps!..... he slipped out of my hand.

Ok, no way that will work. Probably would get your whole boat scrutinzed.

I only keep ones close to 16". That way I do not have to worry about it.


----------



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Record*

Even if your buddies were to own up to it now.....it's too late. You already have the record. Does anyone know how long that stays in your record? 

That tells you what kind of friends they really were and atleast you know who they really are now. Sucks that you had to figure them out the hard way.


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

I don't keep a trout unless it hits the 16'' mark. Just safe insurance, save my money for the next trip.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*Shrinkage!!*

Yes they do shrink... If a game Warden doesnt know that then he needs to fish himself..HMMM ticket someone $225 for a trout that is 1/2" under size is hard up, uneducated of shrinkage, and would write his own mother a ticket. It's not like the state of Texas is into trouble with all the fishing licenses being bought now days, and if they are they need to re-budgit...why dont they attack the illegals that are fishing out there with no licenses, undersize fish etc... "wanna know why!!! MONEY!!!! They know they will not pay!!!! Pi#### me off badly. They know you will ,,, therefore u get the ticket...


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

your friends just got off lucky, the GW's will usually give everybody in the boat tickets for a undersized fish. the way it was explained to me was that if the fish had been drugs, everybody in the boat was in poccession-


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

*Off the wall question...*

I thought about this the other day.

Bear with me, I am not at all a liberal by any means! Just a thought...

Ever hear of the 4th ammendment:
The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.

If a cop just can't come up to you and ask you to open your trunk without probable cause, why should a game warden be able to just hop on your boat and rifle through your things? It just seems a little odd to me. Anyone ever fight a ticket on these grounds? Is there some agreement I signed when they issued me my TX numbers that I consent to any and all searches by TPWD game wardens?

I say this not because I have ever gotten one, but I had a game warden **** near collide with me from behind a bouy when I was headed back in the jetties. was fishing about 12miles out so he didn't check licenses, but all had current ones in hand anyway. Dood just jumped on my boat and darted for hatches... when I asked him if I could help him, he just said he was inspecting all the holds. Not one to typically confront others in a position of authority, I yielded to his every request (and the fella was being quite the turd).

When it was over, the Uncle told the fella (now back on his boat) next time, try not to run us over when there are kids in the boat he almost caused a Kid to fall overboard.

Sorry for the rant.

As for your ticket... 
if I were the friend, "I would have eaten it right then and there" but would give the warden a laugh, saying (in my thickest British accept possible to the boat owner) "But you told me they had to be at least 15... that one was a solid 38 centimeters!"


----------



## RockinU (Aug 13, 2006)

I used to hunt with a guy who was with ATF, and he told me that he could get me out of jail on his personal signature if anyone other than the "Rabbit Ranger" (his term) put me in jail. I have always been told that a GW can come into your house without knocking and empty your freezer if he wants to...not sure if it is that extreme or not. I do know that they have pretty broad authority, and the way they wield it varies greatly from one individual to another. 

P.S. I once heard a story that an Austin area GW (Grover something I think) was once citing a group of dove hunters for hunting a baited field...one of the hunters was L.B.J., who was trying to avoid notice sitting in a car when the GW instructed the others to "get that big eared S.O.B." out of the car to take his medicine. If he had the stroke to make that stick...


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Denying that something approaching the freezing temperature shrinks is like denying that gravity exists. It's elementary science. I am not surprised that some people don't believe it though. The world IS flat after all.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Mako Mike said:


> Ever hear of the 4th ammendment:
> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue, but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.
> 
> If a cop just can't come up to you and ask you to open your trunk without probable cause, why should a game warden be able to just hop on your boat and rifle through your things? It just seems a little odd to me. Anyone ever fight a ticket on these grounds? Is there some agreement I signed when they issued me my TX numbers that I consent to any and all searches by TPWD game wardens?


I've never heard of someone telling a GW that he couldnt search their boat so it's hard to say what would happen. It seems like it would take too long to get a warrant, so do they just plead the case of probable cause? Everyone and their grandmother knows GW's have rights beyond that of the normal LEO's, but under what circumstances they go about it in certain situations is yet to be determined I guess.


----------



## FishinAg (Feb 7, 2005)

Get off the wardens. Some of them are a**holes and take advantage of their position. The law is clear...15". There is no interpretation of the law that says when it was caught or when it was checked. You got screwed 'cause your buddy wouldn't own up to his "oversight". I'm with all the other guys on the board if your not sure don't box it. They have a job to do and some take themselves entirely too seriously but we as legal fishermen know what to keep or not. The one's that are fishing illegally (w/o licenses or limits) are the reason our sport is so scrutinized, which is why we should support TPWD to keep our hunting and fishing as great as it is,
Off the soapbox.


----------



## poppincork (Jun 28, 2004)

GW's do not need search warrants...Cops have been known to use them on drug busts...So they could enter without a warrant acting as protection for the GW..
The GW in the original post probably did not like seeing the 65 sandies...even though it legal...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The GW doesn't understand shrinkage??

Ask him what happens when you wet-wade in the fall. He will soon grasp the concept of "shrinkage."


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

steve_m said:


> The GW doesn't understand shrinkage??
> 
> Ask him what happens when you wet-wade in the fall. He will soon grasp the concept of "shrinkage."


I will have to admit that I will never keep a fish that is within an 1/2" per foot of legal. At least 3/4" and over for trout, reds, and flounder, especially if I plan on putting them in a cooler... knowing they will shrink.

That is why when I fish the bays, I usually use a do-net, or a seperate cooler.

Now offshore, I seem to not have a minimum size problem... ("it was thiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis big")... So I will end on a joke!


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

we was fishing in palacios one time and a game warden came up beside us in his boat, he asked what we were catching, we told him just a few galftop, he asked if he could board our boat and check the coolers and we told him sure , he checked the cooler, then asked if we all had lic. and lifejackets we told him yes , he never even checked them but we were legal, he then told us to have fun and left, but I have seen some that where not as polite to say the least.. guess it depends on the person..
Dusty Jackson


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

GW's have more search and seizure power than any other LEO in the state of Texas.

A less than 15 inch trout is, well, a less than 15 inch trout and being in possession of one is a crime… if the GW thinks it is. Fish do shrink, a 15 inch trout will be 14.5 after a few hours on ice, the GW’s know that, but that only works for you if the GW feels like it. It's his call. Keeping a 15 inch trout is perfectly legal, but if it shrinks, you have set your self up and are at the mercy of the GW. I have taken the chance plenty of times, but I also have a little safety margin built into my measuring marks on all my rods and my boat.

I’ve been boarded/checked by GW’s that made me proud to be a Texan, and some who were worthless aholes with an attitude. In other words they are a lot like the fishermen and hunters they serve, human.


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Once again more bogus info being spread about on the internet.!!



poppincork said:


> GW's do not need search warrants...Cops have been known to use them on drug busts...So they could enter without a warrant acting as protection for the GW..
> The GW in the original post probably did not like seeing the 65 sandies...even though it legal...


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

****** said:


> Bummer dude. He who cheats by .5" should have to give up .5" of his anatomy!


that would put some in the red. HA HA HA HA HA!


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Once again more bogus info being spread about on the internet.!!


 What about his statement was bogus?


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Personally, I have NEVER met a Game Warden with a bad attitude. I have traveled, hunted and fished all over the great state of Texas and have been nothing but impressed by their professionalism and dedication to protecting the resources I love so dearly. We live in a state with the greatest reputaion for absolute top quality hunting and fishing and I hope there is an organizasion that would VIGOROUSLY protect it for my sons! 

Someone needed to stand up and say it!


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm with KingTut i havn't met a GW that hasn't been very polite and professional i've been checked while hunting and fishing i even got a ticket in Port Aransas once for a missing life jacket that must have blew outta the boat on the way down there it was a female GW and we hadn't caught any fish so she told me where they had been catching them and what they were using even though she still wrote me the ticket she was really nice about it and when i explained what happened to the judge he dismissed the ticket. Also i was told by the game warden that they can search your stuff or enter your house only if they believe there is game or fish that could possibly be illegal so if they see you fishing or hunting then theres the possibilty now about using them for drug busts where there is no hunting or fishing involved thats hard to believe. Now i have heard of them searching known wildlife violaters and finding drugs then busting them for that.


----------



## Monarchy (Jun 3, 2004)

Don't think of it as paying $225 for one trout
Try thinking about it like you were paying $.30 a piece for 75 trout


----------



## capt. d.r. (Apr 24, 2006)

texas laws are texas laws and i have never seen one that designates GW's to have more search and seizure powers than regular LE personell. if you guys say that they have more power then prove it with excerts from the law books. he said and she said just makes more bullshiat rumors that get spread around. 

as for the ones who have never met an unprofessional or unpolite GW-- come to POC and wait for Kevin **** (yes he is a gamewarden) once you meet and deal with him you will despise the color green and loose respect for their profession alltogether. he is a dooooooozy to deal with. if you fart he will issue a citation for air pollution.

i would like to know more FACTS about their authority to search without Probable Cause, because i am onery enough and have lawyers that would love to argue that case if it is a viable gripe.. 

i dont keep illegal fish and would jump at the chance to pee in a gamewardens wheaties. they pee in ours so why not pee on them..


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

Very sorry to hear about that. Even if you or your friends couldn't identify which of you kept the fish, a 3 way split on the ticket is the least that should occur, just as you would for the fuel, bait, ice, drinks, etc. Personally, if I was one of the friends, I would have suggested that the 2 of us (your friends) split the fine since you took us fishing.

Not much to do now but take the ticket and deal with it. Make sure your "buddies" know how much it is and give them a chance to step up before you take them off the list. 


Steve


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

The laws are in place for a reason, so don't turn this into a Game Warden issue. This comes down to personal responsibility. Why keep a fish that small?


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

poppincork said:


> GW's do not need search warrants...Cops have been known to use them on drug busts...So they could enter without a warrant acting as protection for the GW..


Ehhhhhhh, WHAT ? Is this something you've seen firsthand ?

Kelly


----------



## DPG (Aug 13, 2005)

Mako232 said:


> The laws are in place for a reason, so don't turn this into a Game Warden issue. This comes down to personal responsibility. Why keep a fish that small?


 The 15-16" trout are the best eating. They make perfect size fillets. I know I would rather keep a limit of 16" instead of a limit of 23" trout.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

I wonder if he was good friends with the now retired GW in Junction, Gary Dick. Yes that is his real name. He was a real PITA.



capt. d.r. said:


> texas laws are texas laws and i have never seen one that designates GW's to have more search and seizure powers than regular LE personell. if you guys say that they have more power then prove it with excerts from the law books. he said and she said just makes more bullshiat rumors that get spread around.
> 
> as for the ones who have never met an unprofessional or unpolite GW-- come to POC and wait for Kevin **** (yes he is a gamewarden) once you meet and deal with him you will despise the color green and loose respect for their profession alltogether. he is a dooooooozy to deal with. if you fart he will issue a citation for air pollution.
> 
> ...


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*O.k.....*

The 2nd Annual Brother in Law Shoot-Out is over and the results of the "shrinkage study" are in. First, I would like to thank my 5 fishing partners for allowing this field test. I tried their patience at the end of a long day with my "B.S." as they politely referred to it. Someone mentioned an episode of Seinfeld where George was insistent on the validity of "shrinkage" when plunged into cold water. A suggestion was made that I enter the Ice Chest to be measure at the dock, but no one wanted to hold the tape. 
The fish were measured at the boat and most were on the ice no less than 30 minutes before re-measurement occurred. Some were more stiff than others,
We observed:
1.) That the bigger the fish, the more the "shrinkage". 2.) The trout really didn't shrink enough to tell a difference. 3.) Overall the average "shrink" was around 3/32". 
Lively discussions were held at the cleaning table as to why this occurred. After several adult beverages, name calling, questioning of manhood, etc., etc..... most agreed that it was due to the stiffness of the fish and the inability to straighten the "bend" or "bow" that occurs in the fish while in the ice. The trout were all so small that they didn't really "bend". "Troutcicles" as one member described, and except for the big money winner's 27"+ Spec, the trout, for all practical purposes, did not shrink more than a 1/16" . They made me stop measuring because everyone had reached critical mass and before you start in.....yes, we had a mini-tourney and all trout were kept despite the dinky size because big-bucks were involved and no game laws were broken except for maybe when I hit the seagull with my rod because of his persistence in pursuit of the Skitterwalk I was throwing. 
All in all, a great trip with limits of reds each day and 27 trout. We even managed to see a few deer around the WaterTower..Hope you enjoy the pictures, and.........
 Will this prove or disprove the integrity of the "Shrinkage Theory"? Should we not keep 15" trout and/or 20" reds? Will more tickets be issued due to the mystery of the ice? Will the debate linger on? The answers to all of these questions and more , right here on The 2Cool Fishing pages..... ya'll come back now, ya here?


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Stelvis is da man. 
Need to show this to the wife. She thinks shrinkage is real too....


looks like ya'll had a heck of a trip.might I suggest we head back for more studies in Oct. or May ?

Dave


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> I don't believe in the shrinkage mumbo jumbo. Can anyone provide any solid evidence that it occurs ? I think not.
> 
> Maybe we should re heat the fish before the warden measure them. And if you catch a real short one, just wrap it in foil and leave it in the sun so it will grow !!


Check it
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=83929


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

What's the story on those deer Stelvis?


----------



## garrett (Aug 12, 2005)

*busted*

I was checked on the dike after wade fishing several yrs ago, he just took a look at them, they were healthy fish, and he never even asked for license ck.


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*The deer*



WilliamH said:


> What's the story on those deer Stelvis?


There is some property by the watertower in Port Masfield where feeders have been set up so the "pet Deer" can be watched from their front porches. I took those shot from the window of the truck while sitting on the road looking. They are King Ranch deer from what I understand and just know where to go and get a free meal. They are not hunted in the city limits of Port Mansfield, at least that is what I am told.......


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*Wait a minute.....*



GoingCoastal said:


> Stelvis is da man.
> Need to show this to the wife. She thinks shrinkage is real too....
> 
> looks like ya'll had a heck of a trip.might I suggest we head back for more studies in Oct. or May ?
> ...


----------



## ANGEL (May 21, 2004)

I think he was talking about the trousers lol



stelvis said:


> GoingCoastal said:
> 
> 
> > Stelvis is da man.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

had the same thing happen to me with a bro-in-law and nephew,and we split the ticket 3 ways .oh yea you'll get one from the state of texas also and it will be more.


----------



## OCD (May 22, 2006)

Maybe the GW thought you were being a little excessive by keeping 65 sandies on top of the marginal size trout. Personally if I have to measure it, it probably isn't big enough to keep anyway. The real solution to this small trout problem is just become a "Croaker Soaker" and worry about the oversize trout problem.


----------



## TSonnier (Aug 22, 2006)

Click on this link and go down chapter 12.101and 12.102. All you need to know about the powers of Gw.

http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/statutes/docs/PW/content/htm/pw.002.00.000012.00.htm


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

if you want to say hello to an ***** GW, go to Eagle Lake duck or goose hunting. this guy is a jerk from way back. he's one of those that could not find a regular job because he could not get along with anybody. what a jerk oh yeah his name is Fite


----------



## FishDByrd (Mar 23, 2006)

*Well, almost everything...*



Aggieangler said:


> Denying that something approaching the freezing temperature shrinks is like denying that gravity exists. It's elementary science. I am not surprised that some people don't believe it though. The world IS flat after all.


Water actually expands when it freezes. That's why full water bottles burst when frozen.

But, yes, most things shrink with lower temp.


----------



## manascar (Aug 29, 2005)

Dell said:


> This is the 4th or 5th story I've heard on various web sites concerning shrinkage.
> 
> To me the purpose of the regulation is to not box any fish under the minimum, somehow getting a citation and fine for shrinkage seems a perversion of the intent of the law.
> 
> Obviously TPWD knows that shrinkage occurs, does anyone know anybody at TPWD that could provide their views on what I consider a problem in law enforcement not a problem in law compliance


I know about the shrinking deal too,and agree, but this is what a Game Warden told me."According to the bioligists in Austin their is NO SUCH THING as a fish shrinking".That really surprised me.I'd like to hear what others have been told. So if it's too short guess what they are gonna do.No excuses.I'm pretty sure it also depends who it is and what kind of mood they are in.This guy was a federal game warden.
I do like others and only keep ones at least 1/2" longer than minumum.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Mako Mike said:


> I thought about this the other day.
> 
> Bear with me, I am not at all a liberal by any means! Just a thought...
> 
> ...


This is straigt outta the 2006-07 outdoor annual
*


 SUMMARY OF 2005-2006 RECREATIONAL 


Click to expand...






FISHING REGULATIONS​​ 
​
INSPECTION AUTHORITY:​​​A game warden who observes a person engaged in an activity governed by
​
the Texas Parks and Wildlife Code or reasonably believes that a person is or has been engaged in such an​activity may inspect:​(1) any license, permit, tag, or other document issued by the department and required by the Texas Parks​and Wildlife Code of a person hunting or catching wildlife resources;​(2) any device that may be used to hunt or catch a wildlife resource;​(3) any wildlife resource in the person's possession; and​(4) the contents of any container or receptacle that is commonly used to store or conceal a wildlife​resource.​The full text of this law may be found in the Texas Parks and Wildlife Code, §12.102. See Texas Parks and​Wildlife Codes at http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/statutes/statutes.html or call TPWD at (800) 792-1112​(press 9, then 4381).​​​​

Click to expand...

​​*
​


----------

